# You should see a speed increase.



## Guest (Jan 11, 2002)

The EZBoard software was just updated so you should be seeing a little more speed while browsing the forums.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2002)

Good! Yesterday speeds were a BEAR! 

I have 3 different broadband connections at the office and it was slow on all 3. Plus it was slow on my fathers cable modem (Hes on ATTBI) and on my cable modem (Im still on @HOME but should be moved to COX.NET soon.)

Id like to thank all the folks who have made donations so that DBStalk can be hosted on the faster "gold" servers at EZboard!

Scott


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2002)

Its much faster now, I was on at 6AM this morning and it was terrably slow. 

Steve


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2002)

This morning around 6AM they were just starting the updates so you probably got cought at a bad time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm definitely seeing the speed increase. Much better!


----------

